#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  NUHR reizen amsterdam

## ONDA

Beste mensen,

Nuhr reizen verkoopt goedkope tickets naar marokko o.a. naar Al Hoceima, maar trap er niet in, op hun site staat het logo van SGR stichting garantie reizen, maar die is alleen geldig voor pakketreizen en niet voor losse tickets! k heb ze gebeld. Daarnaast bestaan de de vluchtnummers niet en vertrekken ze bijna elke maand naar alhoceima wat erg vreemd is wetende dat de luchthaven van al hoceima alleen in de zomer geopend is? 
Het is belangerijk eerst wat onderzoek te doen voordat je boekt, zijn er hier mensen die al met NUHR naar marokko zijn gevlogen? op schiphol.nl kun je aankomende vlucten en vertekkende vluchten op zoeken maar de vluchtnummer die NUHR hanteert bestaan niet de enige vluchten die op schiphol landen en vertrekken zijn van royale air maroc. Voor diegene die al geboekd hebben hoop ik dat ik het verkeerd heb maar mijn onderzoek laat blijken dat goedkoop meestal duurkoop is!

Als je NUHR belt dan krijg je te horen dat zij aangesloten zijn bij SGR en er dus een garantie regeling betaat, dit geldt alleen voor pakket reizen en niet voor losse tickets, bel ze zelf maar 010-4146377. 

paar jaar geleden ben ik een keer opgelicht door een turkse reisbureau toen stonden wij met zijn alle op schiphol te wachten op een vlucht die niet bestond? jong oud alles bij elkaar, sommige mensen zijn alleen geintresseerd in geld en daarom waarschuw ik om goed onderzoek te doen oordat u in zee gaat met deze club.

gr

ONDA

----------


## MaryJames

Ik heb wel een goede ervaring met ze hoor. Ze vliegen met Air Arabia of chartervluchten van Transavia.

----------


## MaryJames

check deze topic anders http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...0-nuhr-nl.html

----------


## ONDA

Jij hebt via dit reiabureau geboekt en gevlogen? wat ik vreemd vind is dat het vliegveld in Al Hoceima gesloten is tot 17 juni 2013 maar er wel al vluchten worden aangeboden naar Al Hoceima? Dat is onmogelijk maar goed wij zullen wel zien.

----------


## MaryJames

> Jij hebt via dit reiabureau geboekt en gevlogen? wat ik vreemd vind is dat het vliegveld in Al Hoceima gesloten is tot 17 juni 2013 maar er wel al vluchten worden aangeboden naar Al Hoceima? Dat is onmogelijk maar goed wij zullen wel zien.


Jep, geboekt en gevlogen. Reis was Nador-Amsterdam. Dat van Al Hoceima weet ik niet...vliegt er helemaal niets meer naar Al Hoceima? Air Arabia ook niet?

----------


## Nuhr.nl

Beste ONDA en andere,

Graag reageren we naar aanleiding van de geplaatste item over onze reisorganisatie. Allereerst wil ik met jullie delen dat sinds november 2012 meer dan 6000 passagiers hebben vervoerd naar verschillende bestemmingen. Als er om welke reden dan ook klachten zijn, proberen wij dit op te lossen. Nu wil ik puntsgewijs reageren op ONDA:

SGR: Het klopt dat de SGR geldt op pakketreizen, juist om deze reden kun je op onze website ook alleen de SGR vermelding zien daar waar het van toepassing is. Vliegtickets vallen onder NUHR Fly, hier wordt op geen enkele wijze gesuggereerd dat er SGR van toepassing is.

Vluchten naar Al Hoceima: We vliegen inderdaad naar deze bestemming, alle data die voorkomen op onze site zijn daadwerkelijke vluchten. Ook andere aanbieders, bijv. ML Tours, vliegen ook in deze maanden. Ik snap dan ook niet waar uw bevindingen op gebaseerd zijn.

Uw ervaringen met Turkse reisbureaus zijn geen maatstaf voor onze organisatie. Op tv worden de grootste reisorganisaties zwart gemaakt door gedupeerde reizigers. Overal waar mensen zijn worden er fouten gemaakt. Onze diensten zoals ze vermeld staan op onze site worden met uiterste zorgvuldigheid georganiseerd. Alle genoemde vluchten en vliegpakketten worden daadwerkelijk nagekomen. Nuhr is ontstaan uit een samenvoeging van reisorganisaties die sinds 1984 hun sporen hebben verdiend in de reisbranche. Zowel fysiek als online is ons aanbod betrouwbaar en proberen we maximaal scherpe tarieven aan te houden.

Indien er mensen die zijn die om welke reden dan ook ontevreden zijn over de door ons geleverde diensten, kunnen ze ten alle tijden terecht bij 1 van onze medewerkers. Het is voor ons onmogelijk om op alle items te reageren die op internet geplaatst worden. Dit betekent niet dat wij jullie mening niet serieus nemen, echter is het niet mogelijk om verschillende forums alles bij te houden. Via nuhr kunnen jullie terecht met vragen/opmerkingen.

Als laatste wil ik iedereen attenderen op gebruikers die hier actief zijn onder persoonlijke titel, maar eigenlijk de concurrentie willen zwart maken. Vaak zijn het mensen die in dezelfde branche actief zijn en dit soort forums gebruiken en horrorverhalen vertellen over de concurrenten. Dit is uiterst treurig, je moet vanuit je eigen kwaliteiten te werk gaan en het manipuleren van mensen is een kwalijke zaak. Zoals gezegd hebben wij ook te maken met klachten zoals iedere andere organisatie, maar die probeer je dan ook op te lossen.

Allemaal een fijne avond toegewenst
Nuhr

----------


## Lieve_meid02

Niet intrappen mensen zoveel mogelijk door verspreiden joh gaan ze oplichten tfoe 3lik.

----------


## fatimalin

ook hier niets dan goede ervaringen ...

heenvlucht met TRANSAVIA en terug met Air Arabia , deze laatste vlucht werd geannuleerd, hetgeen we ruimschoots van te voren te horen kregen er werd direct een alternatief geboden waarin we zelf meerder keuze mogelijkheden hadden....niets dan lof...

----------


## Samia1988

@Lieve_meid02 

Ik weet niet waar jij het over hebt, maar ik en meerdere mensen hebben alleen maar goede ervaringen ermee. Ik heb naar mijn mening het idee dat jij niet zoveel weet en niet eens iets van Nuhr hebt gekocht om berhaupt over ervaring te praten. Ik heb meerdere keren gekocht en heb geen enkele problemen gehad. Het is een hele goede en vertrouwelijke bedrijf.

----------


## bismillah32

ik heb al 3x bij NUHR geboekt de afgelopen 2 jaar en nerges problemen mee gehad. Het zijn absoluut geen oplichters, ik ben bij hun langsgeweest en geboekt netjes mijn tickets mee gekregen en zelfs mijn vluchten hadden niet eens vertraging alles was tot in de puntjes geregeld. Ik heb echt positieve ervaringen met NUHR!

----------

